# Be good



## Seb_K

Hey!

How do I say, "be good and have a nice weekend ahead" in Tagalog?


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi Seb!

Those words are usually spoken in English here. The Tagalog will sound akward already. 

"be good" = magpakabait ka
"have a nice weekened ahead" = sana maging maayos ang mga huling araw ng iyong linggo ( err! really doesn't sound good...wish someone would give a better translation c",)


----------



## Seb_K

Salamat Mariade!


----------



## BriTexan

MariadeManila said:


> Hi Seb!
> 
> Those words are usually spoken in English here. The Tagalog will sound akward already.
> 
> "be good" = magpakabait ka
> "have a nice weekened ahead" = sana maging maayos ang mga huling araw ng iyong linggo ( err! really doesn't sound good...wish someone would give a better translation c",)


 
Or... this:
"Have a nice weekend ahead." = "Sana'y maganda ang pagtatapos ng iyong linggo." (even this tickles me. )

I agree with MariadMnla, it sounds awkward to us as we don't normally say those lines in Tagalog but in English.


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, okay. I was wondering how do I say it ...

Salamat BriTexan!


----------



## BriTexan

You're welcome Seb_K. Hope you find pleasure in learning our language.


----------



## Cracker Jack

In Tagalog, we don't translate it, we just say ''Have a nice weekend.'' Some would even say ''Happy weekend.''  If you insist on translating it, it would sound corny.

Cheers.  Sana'y naging happy ang weekend mo.


----------



## Seb_K

Haha ... Yeah, I think it sounds rather corny now ... 

;p


----------



## mataripis

Magpakabuti ka/kayo, maging maganda ang araw ng linggo mo/ nyo.


----------

